

Why there are no good mtg free apps for Android? - DeusExMachina
http://www.plattysoft.com/2012/01/30/why-there-are-no-good-mtg-free-apps-for-android/

======
Rust
Ironically, I just spent a bunch of time this weekend looking for MtG apps for
Android. I installed and tried M:tG Tracker (only used it as a life tracker so
far, but it worked well) and couldn't find anything else useful.

I wonder how much trouble it would be to build something like Decked Builder
(OSX) for Android tablets?

